
Walmart Is Going to Kick Amazon in the Teeth. Don't Be Surprised When It Happens - aeromusek
https://www.thestreet.com/story/14229235/1/walmart-is-going-to-kick-amazon-in-the-teeth-so-don-t-be-surprised-when-it-happens.html
======
temp20160423
Point 1: talent infusion is stated without evidence. Besides over-paying for
Jet.com, I'm not sure what this is referring to.

Point 2: Whole foods shows that AMZN is serious about entering the groceries
business. It says nothing about requiring more physical distribution centers
to get items to consumers faster. Generally, consumers care about cost more
than speed.

Point 3: Again stated without evidence.

------
MulliMulli
Sole purpose of this article is to pump Walmart's stock price.

